
Why Apple believes it’s an AI leader–and why it says critics have it all wrong - amatheus
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/08/apple-explains-how-it-uses-machine-learning-across-ios-and-soon-macos/#h2
======
Traster
Could also be titled as "Apple's executive team think they can get away with
claiming to be a leader in AI"

I would love to have heard where Apple thinks it's AI makes a market leading
product. They talk a lot about AR - but they simply don't have an AR product.
Remember a decade ago when y ou couldsuper-impose the constellations over your
camera at night so you could stargaze and know what you're seeing?

That's pretty much how close Apple is to a real AR product right now.

Even if you buy the idea they're producing better products using AI, I think
it's very difficult to argue that they're leading anyone.

